# Automatic GMT Movement Chart



## FishTime

Hi all, first time post here, great forum! I started reading watchuseek regularly after picking up my new Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT. One of the reasons I chose the Alpina was for its "true" GMT functionality as nicely described by yankeexpress in this thread:

From yankeexpress in _*"Thread: Need a good first automatic gmt!!"*_ (sorry, not enough posts to add links yet)_Which type of GMT do you want? There are 2 basic types.

Quickset 12 hour hand (Rolex,Seiko,Omega)
Quickset 24 hour hand (all ETA-2893)

Pilots, sailors and travelers prefer 12 hour hand quickset to change timezones without stopping the movement.
Desk drivers prefer 24 hour hand quickset to set for whatever zone they track or speak with by phone.
_​
I'm very happy with the Alpina, save for a bit of surprise that the date rolls forward with the 24-hour hand instead of the local 12-hour hand. Although it's nice to see the proper date for my home time zone while traveling, it's annoying when I'm at home and using my 24-hour hand to track the time of my co-workers in other countries and the date rolls forward in the middle of the afternoon.

Reading _*"Thread: Jump Hour Settting Watches"*_ got me started on a quest to inventory the most common Automatic GMT movements (mechanical only for now, I know there's some kinetics out there I could add) on the market and build the following chart that summarizes GMT movement characteristics. Hoping you all can offer some help in completing this...


*Movement**Brand(s)**Example Model(s)**Which Hand Quickset/Jumps?**Date rolls with**Reserve*Alpina AL550 (Sellita SW200 / ETA 2824 modified in-house to add GMT)AlpinaAlpiner 4 GMT12-hour hand24-hour hand38 hoursBreitling B32 (ETA 2893 modified in-house)BreitlingAvenger II GMT24-hour hand(?)42 hoursLongines L704 (the ETA/Valgranges A07.171)LonginesLongines Conquest GMT(?)(?)48 hoursOmega 8605 (in-house)OmegaSeamaster (various) inc. Planet Ocean(?)(?)60 hoursOmega 8906 (in-house)OmegaSeamaster (various) inc. Planet Ocean(?)(?)60 hoursRolex 3186 (in-house)RolexGMT Master II12-hour hand(?)48 hoursRolex 3187 (in-house)RolexExplorer II(?)(?)48 hoursSeiko Caliber 9S86 (in-house) and other 9S*(?)Grand SeikoVarious SBGJ*(?)(?)55 hoursETA 2893 / 2893-2Bell & Ross,
Fortis,
Glycine,
Hamilton,
IWC,
Sinn,
Steinhart,
Tag HeuerBell & Ross V2-93 GMT,
Fortis B-42 GMT (various),
Glycine Airman DC-4 (and others),
Hamilton Khaki Navy GMT,
Sinn 856/857 UTC,
Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT,
Tag Heuer Formula 1 GMT & Aquaracer GMT24-hour hand(?)42 hours

Thanks in advance for offering any experience and expertise on these movements.


----------



## FishTime

Just realized this looks positively hideous if viewed on a phone or tablet...I made the post from my laptop and the chart formats cleanly there.


----------



## TechGuyJ

Great info though! I’ve been considering picking up a 24 hour watch and didn’t even know of all the variations! Thanks for putting this together. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B79

Thanks for the summary. Very useful. 

B79


----------



## FishTime

Anybody know if the date rolls forward with the 12 or 24 hour hand on the stock ETA 2893? That's my most pressing "blank" at the moment...


----------



## Shaunie_007

Very cool, I can help out here. My Steinhart GMT uses a 2893-2 and the date changes with the 12-hour hand. I have my GMT set 8 hours ahead and the date changes when my 12-hour hand hits the 12 o'clock.


----------



## FishTime

Updates from this weekend's studies:


*Movement**Brand(s)**Example Model(s)**Which Hand Quickset/Jumps?**Date rolls with**Reserve*Alpina AL550 (Sellita SW200 / ETA 2824 modified in-house to add GMT)AlpinaAlpiner 4 GMT12-hour hand24-hour hand38 hoursBreitling B32 (ETA 2893 modified in-house)BreitlingAvenger II GMT(?)(?)42 hoursHublot HUB1251 (in-house)HublotBig Bang Unico GMT12-hour hand(?)72 hoursIWC 35720 (Sellita or ETA 2893, not sure, modified in-house)IWCIWC Ingenieur12-hour hand(?)42 hoursLongines L704 (the ETA/Valgranges A07.171)LonginesLongines Conquest GMT(?)(?)48 hoursOmega 8605 (in-house)OmegaSeamaster Planet Ocean GMT12-hour hand(?)60 hoursOmega 8906 (in-house)OmegaSeamaster Planet Ocean GMT12-hour hand(?)60 hoursOmega 1128 (in-house)OmegaSeamaster 300m GMT(?)(?)44 hoursOris Calibre 748 (in-house modified Sellita SW200 / ETA 2824)OrisBig Crown ProPilot GMT(?)(?)(?)Rolex 3186 (in-house)RolexGMT Master II12-hour hand12-hour hand48 hoursRolex 3187 (in-house)RolexExplorer II12-hour hand12-hour hand48 hoursSeiko Caliber 9S86 (in-house) and other 9S*(?)Grand SeikoVarious SBGJ*12-hour hand(?)55 hoursETA 2893 / 2893-2Bell & Ross,
Fortis,
Glycine,
Hamilton,
IWC,
Sinn,
Steinhart,
Tag HeuerBell & Ross V2-93 GMT,
Fortis B-42 GMT (various),
Glycine Airman DC-4 (and others),
Hamilton Khaki Navy GMT,
Sinn 856/857 UTC,
Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT,
Tag Heuer Formula 1 GMT & Aquaracer GMT24-hour hand12-hour hand42 hours


----------



## jason042779

Disappointing to hear about the Alpina movement and the date change issue. Sad face...


----------



## Shaunie_007

I can also help with the Omega Cal 1128 as I just purchased an Omega Great White GMT. Quickset/Jumps - 12-hour hand, Date rolls with - 12-hour hand.


----------



## marquimsp

I just got an alpina 4 gmt on amazon and have been studying these differences. I suppose the reasoning behind the date change following the gmt hand is "when the traveler is at home the time zone is the same for both 'hour' hands, so both meet at midnight and date changes accordingly. When the traveler is away he adjusts the gmt hand to whatever time zone he is at and date changes properly where he is (not at home)". 
At least that's how I'm going to use mine lol... otherwise I'd get crazy with the date changes.


----------



## dslag

You should add the new Tudor!


----------



## FishTime

Thanks everyone for the new information, here's the latest update:


*Movement**Brand(s)**Example Model(s)**Which Hand Quickset/Jumps?**Date rolls with**Reserve*Alpina AL550 (Sellita SW200 / ETA 2824 modified in-house to add GMT)AlpinaAlpiner 4 GMT12-hour hand24-hour hand38 hoursBreitling B32 (ETA 2893 modified in-house)BreitlingAvenger II GMT(?)(?)42 hoursHublot HUB1251 (in-house)HublotBig Bang Unico GMT12-hour hand(?)72 hoursIWC 35720 (Sellita or ETA 2893, not sure, modified in-house)IWCIngenieur Dual Time12-hour hand(?)42 hoursLongines L704 (the ETA/Valgranges A07.171)LonginesConquest GMT(?)(?)48 hoursOmega 8605 (in-house)OmegaSeamaster Planet Ocean GMT12-hour hand12-hour hand60 hoursOmega 8906 (in-house)OmegaSeamaster Planet Ocean GMT12-hour hand12-hour hand60 hoursOmega 1128 (in-house)OmegaSeamaster 300m 50th anniversary GMT12-hour hand12-hour hand44 hoursOris Calibre 748 (Sellita SW200 / ETA 2824 modified in-house to add GMT)OrisBig Crown ProPilot GMT(?)(?)38 hoursRolex 3186 (in-house)RolexGMT Master II12-hour hand12-hour hand48 hoursRolex 3187 (in-house)RolexExplorer II12-hour hand12-hour hand48 hoursRolex 3285 (in-house)RolexGMT Master II (2018 model)12-hour hand12-hour hand70 hoursSeiko Caliber 9S86 (in-house) and other 9S*(?)Grand SeikoVarious SBGJ*12-hour hand(?)55 hoursETA 2893 / 2893-2Bell & Ross,
Fortis,
Glycine,
Hamilton,
IWC,
Sinn,
Steinhart,
Tag HeuerBell & Ross V2-93 GMT,
Fortis B-42 (various) GMT,
Glycine Airman DC-4 (and others),
Hamilton Khaki Navy GMT,
IWC Ingenieur Dual Time,
Sinn 856/857 UTC,
Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT,
Tag Heuer Formula 1 GMT & Aquaracer GMT24-hour hand12-hour hand42 hours


----------



## FishTime

Forgot the Tudor!


*Movement**Brand(s)**Example Model(s)**Which Hand Quickset/Jumps?**Date rolls with**Reserve*Alpina AL550 (Sellita SW200 / ETA 2824 modified in-house to add GMT)AlpinaAlpiner 4 GMT12-hour hand24-hour hand38 hoursBreitling B32 (ETA 2893 modified in-house)BreitlingAvenger II GMT(?)(?)42 hoursHublot HUB1251 (in-house)HublotBig Bang Unico GMT12-hour hand(?)72 hoursIWC 35720 (Sellita or ETA 2893, not sure, modified in-house)IWCIngenieur Dual Time12-hour hand(?)42 hoursLongines L704 (the ETA/Valgranges A07.171)LonginesConquest GMT(?)(?)48 hoursOmega 8605 (in-house)OmegaSeamaster Planet Ocean GMT12-hour hand12-hour hand60 hoursOmega 8906 (in-house)OmegaSeamaster Planet Ocean GMT12-hour hand12-hour hand60 hoursOmega 1128 (in-house)OmegaSeamaster 300m 50th anniversary GMT12-hour hand12-hour hand44 hoursOris Calibre 748 (Sellita SW200 / ETA 2824 modified in-house to add GMT)OrisBig Crown ProPilot GMT(?)(?)38 hoursRolex 3186 (in-house)RolexGMT Master II12-hour hand12-hour hand48 hoursRolex 3187 (in-house)RolexExplorer II12-hour hand12-hour hand48 hoursRolex 3285 (in-house)RolexGMT Master II (2018 model)12-hour hand12-hour hand70 hoursSeiko Caliber 9S86 (in-house) and other 9S*(?)Grand SeikoVarious SBGJ*12-hour hand(?)55 hoursTudor MT6552TudorBlack Bay GMT(?)(?)70 hoursETA 2893 / 2893-2Bell & Ross,
Fortis,
Glycine,
Hamilton,
IWC,
Sinn,
Steinhart,
Tag HeuerBell & Ross V2-93 GMT,
Fortis B-42 (various) GMT,
Glycine Airman DC-4 (and others),
Hamilton Khaki Navy GMT,
IWC Ingenieur Dual Time,
Sinn 856/857 UTC,
Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT,
Tag Heuer Formula 1 GMT & Aquaracer GMT24-hour hand12-hour hand42 hours


----------



## RuggerAl

FishTime said:


> Updates from this weekend's studies:


Just to mention, Slow Watch Co., in their model, Automatically Slow, also uses the ETA 2893 movement.


----------



## ned-ludd

Even though this thread is off-topic I thought it might be of interest to know that on the Seiko 8F56 (HA quartz) GMT movement the date changes with the quick-set 12-hour hand.

This indicates a general intent of the primary (i.e. local) time being read in 12-hour mode and thus the date follows that time; the 24-hour indication is secondary. This is because GMT watches are intended for 12-hour users and not those of us who are here solely by dint of an interest in 24-hour watches.


----------



## benchatamornwong

Just to add for people that come later.
Grand Seiko SBGJ and Tudor BB GMT movement operate exactly like the Rolex.
12 hours hand quick set and date just with the 12 hours hand


----------

